#ubuntu-women-project 2010-08-17
 * elky hops around in happy circles.
<elky> Work just said I can go to UDS!
<robertwall> woot!
<elky> 1 week leave, 1 week I'll be working remote.
 * elky hops around some more
<elky> Now I just need to figure how to get there, back and accoms :)
<elky> And how to focus on work...
 * elky bounces some more.
 * nigelb hugs elky 
<nigelb> Congrats :)
<nigelb> to add to the fun, I finally applied for passport :)
<nigelb> Maybe in another 30 days I'll get passport
<valorie> you feel sorta on pins and needles until you actually GET it
 * valorie has been there
<nigelb> valorie: exactly.
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> We talked about this around the time for last meeting.  Can we try training more people as chair for meetings?
<nigelb> Just leaving the question out here for folks to comment on
<nigelb> (and perhaps volunteer to chair next meeting)
<czajkowski> not much to train, people just copy the command and hey presto, be nice to rotate it I guess. depends on the team in some cases having one chair works well
<AlanBell> yes, it isn't hard to do, but actually doing it is confidence building
<AlanBell> and it is useful for loco teams to have people who can chair meetings
<AlanBell> and useful for this project to provide such people to loco teams
<czajkowski> aye in ireland we have our point of contact do it always
<czajkowski> which works well as he's used to it by now and meetings run smoothly and dont get dragged out
<AlanBell> sure, and that is fine
<czajkowski> aye aand in UK ye rotate it
<AlanBell> yes, we like to spread it about a bit
<czajkowski> I do think it'd be better to let a person do 2 meetings, so they get used to it the 1st time and find it easier the 2nd time
<AlanBell> yup
<czajkowski> each team does it differently :)
<czajkowski> tis interesting
<nigelb> czajkowski: Its something like a skill we'd like to teach our members
<nigelb> It does make sense since its re-useable at loco level or any other ubuntu meeting they end up being part  of
<czajkowski> 11.04 to be the Natty Narwhal! - http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/478
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-08-18
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-08-19
<pleia2> updated with doctormo's new branding revision of maco's vines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Ideas/TShirtDesigns
<IdleOne> maco: :)
<hypatia> ooh, lovely
<IdleOne> could you please remove that I seem to have locked myself out lol
<pleia2> twit :)
<IdleOne> hahahha
<IdleOne> btw if you +q yourself chanserv wont op you
<pleia2> hehe
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> so um if someone could remove that :/
<maco> IdleOne: i already did
<IdleOne> on the upside pleia2 called me a twit
<IdleOne> :)
<valorie> so, has anyone passed this along to zareason?
<valorie> because she is starting a tshirt etc. company
 * valorie wants one
<hypatia> we should totally get her to print it :)
<pleia2> valorie: last time I spoke with cathy about it she said she didn't have time to help right now
<pleia2> going to need to find another supplier :(
<pleia2> I haven't had the time, so if someone else wants to work on that - please do!
<pleia2> not sure about zareason selling them directly TBH, trademark concerns and all
<pleia2> MarkDude: o hi
<MarkDude> What did ZA do pleia2 ?
<pleia2> MarkDude: we have pretty http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Ideas/TShirtDesigns
<pleia2> valorie suggested zareason print them up, with cathy's new t-shirt company
<MarkDude> I'll hella wear one of those
<MarkDude> Unless it has a v neck
<valorie> but you can't, since we don't have Tshirts printed!
<valorie> which is the problem....
<valorie> :-)
<pleia2> if someone wants to nudge canonical's trademark department and then follow up with zareason to suggest it that'd be great
 * pleia2 drowning in work for the foreseeable future
<MarkDude> Tell them that Fedora and Red Hat are very nice to ZA if need be :)
<pleia2> zareason did sell the case badges for a while, presumably without being bothered
 * MarkDude is going through some books to put on ZA site
<MarkDude> That is true
<MarkDude> Fedora offered to *give* us some so we could put those badges on machines we install with F13
<MarkDude> We dont make $ on the Ubuntu badges, nor the books we have up.
<MarkDude> Its more ZA being interested in community :)
<pleia2> if ZA was willing to sell them at cost, that might help the trademark dept sleep easy
<pleia2> I don't know though
<MarkDude> I of course offer my help to talk to Canonical about the shirts, I am not the 1st choice of representatives for UW tho :)
<MarkDude> I can get something from Cathy to be given to them
<pleia2> someone needs to do it, you can Cc: me on the trademarks email if you want
<MarkDude> Ok
<MarkDude> What stage are the shirts at nw?
<MarkDude> now?
<maco> pleia2: didnt cathy give you the name of her printer so you could negotiate on behalf of UW?
<pleia2> maco: I don't have a relationship with the printer like cathy does, and it's actually quite a trek from where I am (it's up in berkeley)
<maco> pleia2: when they wanted to put something about ubuntu on the flash drives that have ubuntu pre-installed, cathy had to talk to the trademark people to get the precise wording that was allowed
<maco> MarkDude: we have a svg
<maco> and we have a request that it NOT be across the chest as on well-endowed women it enhances too much if you put big things there
<nigelb> pleia2: whenn somone from india loco talked to canonical, they're okay as long as there is no profit margin involved.
<pleia2> nigelb: good to know :)
<maco> i think a little ubuntu-women °  on the breast pocket area or middle of chest with the svg thing on the back could work
<nigelb> (i.e., it is printed for use by ubuntu enthusiasts and not for sale)
<MarkDude> that and the placement limits what can be seen in front, it does move some images to the side
<pleia2> well, maybe we can ask zareason if they'll do it and negociate the trademark waters
<maco> or just the venus-buntu logo circle...
<maco> but like, little thing front, big thing back
 * MarkDude will let the women decide the details on the clothes, I am of the opinion that men should shut up on these matters. I can help with whatever UW wants :)
<pleia2> maco: can you take the lead here and talk to zareason?
<pleia2> I don't care what they look like, I'll buy whatever comes out :)
 * nigelb hugs pleia2 
<nigelb> heh
<maco> last time i asked cathy about this she was like "well yes we could do UW shirts at cost...but hey you should be sending me designs i can put in my store!"
<maco> however i dont have enough creativity to come up with two t shirt designs in one year!
<maco> ok i did think of something that could go on a shirt for women who go to hacker cons, but its crude, and she said no crude
<nigelb> maco: talk to doctormo then!
<MarkDude> maco and crude, I am shocked ;)
<maco> there's an oft-recurring bit of innuendo when it comes to hacking shirts
<nigelb> innuendo?
<MarkDude> Differing standards
<elky> There's one thing quite wrong with the new vines... there's no yellow in it.
<maco> hmm?
<nigelb> elky: like yello? :)
<elky> There's the red on the edubuntu flower, orange on the ubuntu and ubuntu-women flowers, but there's no gold anywhere.
<maco> you need a rainbow?
<maco> there's also pink on the little debian swirl
<elky> maco, it's just a bit heavy without the yellow imho.
<elky> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2010-August/002965.html
<vish> elky: 'Narwhale' -> "Narwhal" :)
<elky> I blame midnight.
<elky> I'm the person who struggles to type 'usr' and keeps messaging chanserve, so :P
<vish> elky: hehe, actually why i noticed it was because, i thought i had imagined the spelling wrong.. and had to check with google first ;)
<maco> elky: i struggle more to type "user"
<maco> never remember that darned e
 * czajkowski hugs maco 
<elky> maco, I struggle to use sms speak, always have.
<maco> sms? i'm thinking of /usr/bin/...
<elky> maco, same concept. I learned how to spell the words. Why do i need to leave stuff out of them?
<maco> to avoid "no such file or directory" errors?
<elky> explain that to my brain, it's stubborn.
<maco> in that case:  sudo ln -s /usr /user
<elky> heh
<nigelb> haha
 * nigelb likes the idea
<elky> I think it's past my bed time
<nigelb> nah, bunk work tomorrow. :p
<nigelb> elky: oh, wait.  2 am.  It might be.
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-08-20
<dinda> maco: pleia2:  what channel is the meeting in?
<maco> -meeting
<pleia2> ok, added doctormo's leaves design too: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Ideas/TShirtDesigns
<elky> Oh wow.
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-08-16
<Aiween_> hi
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-08-17
<Aiween> hi
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-08-18
<Aiween> hi
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-08-19
<rww> #ubuntu-women got linked in #ubuntu-offtopic, btw.
<pleia2> sigh :(
<rww> mrdeb is one of our problem children :(
<pleia2> I can tell already
<jledbetter> Ah
<valorie> either a bit dim, or a good act
<rww> valorie: after much study, I have concluded "dim"
<mrdeb> hi
<valorie> hello again, mrdeb
<mrdeb> oh you were in the other channel
<mrdeb> so, what is new here
<mrdeb> ok goodluck
<IdleOne> Did you all vote?
<nigelb> YES.
<Pendulum> o/ I voted!
<IdleOne> me too!
<IdleOne> if you haven't check your inbox and vote now.
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-08-14
<elky> Cheri703, she seems oddly familiar, but i've not yet figured from where.
<Cheri703> idleone said that she's on some watch lists
<IdleOne> Cheri703: our personal list
<Cheri703> I'm about 70% sure it's not a female
<IdleOne> I probably should have been more specific at the time
<Cheri703> sorry
<elky> IdleOne, well, she will be on several personal ones because she's in a channel that uses the ubuntu name but rejects the CoC and willfully mentioned it in -offtopic
<IdleOne> elky: indeed.
<IdleOne> Cheri703: no worries. I wasn't clear when I said we were watching
<IdleOne> but, we are.
<Cheri703> the watchers
<elky> the hell?
<Cheri703> I'm ready to be done with this...
<Cheri703> willful ignorance infuriates me
<elky> she's winning whilever we let her stay and argue
<Cheri703> if I had op abilities I would have kicked a while ago...
<elky> you don't?
<IdleOne> you do.
<IdleOne> you should.
<Cheri703> oh...if I had op skills :) I am not sure how :D
<Cheri703> and I didn't know I did!
<elky> i'm already the "aggressive" and "hostile" one, i'll take the hit
<elky> next stupid thing she says
<IdleOne> hmm, you don't.
<Cheri703> have at it. I'm sure she'll go back to whatever hole she crawled out of and talk about how terrible and intolerant we are
<Cheri703> I didn't think so!
<IdleOne> might want to poke pleia2 about it and I'll dig up the op class links
<IdleOne> unless elky can add you
<Cheri703> zomg................................ -----------------_________________-----------------
<elky> i don't even
<elky> I'm pretty sure that just translated to "you must accept me calling you a child because it's feminist"?
<Cheri703> that's about what I got from it
<elky> their ident has changed since yesterday too
<Cheri703> hur hur accidentally quit the channel
<IdleOne> should I wait longer?
<Cheri703> I'd be curious to the reaction to my statement
<Cheri703> give it a sec :) see what happens
<Cheri703> ok, nvm
<IdleOne> I think the threat may have worked, for now.
<Cheri703> yeah, we'll keep a close watch
<IdleOne> doubt it will last long.
<Cheri703> same here :/
<IdleOne> so, yeah. http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/07/26/%23ubuntu-classroom.txt op class that was given last month
<TheDrums> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s62/sh/b7f9769b-9a7e-412c-a467-d6f4b52ece18/a7aa85c0994be0eb721f7ced66409f50  Quassel aliases, if you wanted them.  (from jussi)
<IdleOne> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines
<IdleOne> thank you TheDrums :)
<IdleOne> and of course there is always !ops
<Cheri703> awesome, thank you :)
<pleia2> ugh
<pleia2> but reminds me, if anyone wants to play around with op stuff, feel free to give me a nudge and we can set up a channel to play with
<Cheri703> ok, thanks :)
<pleia2> hi everyone, who all is here for the meeting?
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug 14 18:02:12 2012 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<Dolasilla> o/
 * Cheri703 is here for the meeting
<pleia2> #chair pleia2 Cheri703
<meetingology> Current chairs: Cheri703 pleia2
<pleia2> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<pleia2> Meeting agenda :)
<Cheri703> #topic Blueprint progress
<Cheri703> hmm...actually, anyone else here for the meeting? we'll start there :)
<meskarune> me
<meskarune> I'm sure other people are too
<Cheri703> Ok, so Blueprint progress!
 * Pici lurks
<Cheri703> #link https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-q-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<Cheri703> I have completed mine, (updating wiki right now)
<Cheri703> I will report on that, but has anyone else made progress on their items?
<pleia2> I am in research mode for all of mine, no progress to report
<Cheri703> ok, actually I don't know if I can update the blueprint... pleia2 maybe can do that?
<Cheri703> ok.
<pleia2> anyone on the team can :)
<Cheri703> ok, nvm >.> I will update mine later today :)
<pleia2> jledbetter has been doing well with the election stuff
<Cheri703> I spoke with Pendulum, and we are going to team up on the task of getting the old FCM UW interviews put on the blog.
<pleia2> great
<Cheri703> As far as search engine visibility, I went to google  via chromium, using an incognito window
<Cheri703> search terms and results were as follows:
<Cheri703> "ubuntu" first on 3rd page of results
<Cheri703> "ubuntu women" first \o/
<Cheri703> "ubuntu female" first
<IdleOne> o/
<Cheri703> "ubuntu ladies" some..interesting pictures, blog.ubuntu-women.org is the second to last on the first page, official uw home page not in the first 10 pages, though many references to uw on other pages
<Dolasilla> :D
<Cheri703> "number of female ubuntu users" second result
<Cheri703> "foss women" not in the first 10 pages
<Cheri703> "floss women" not in the first 10 pages (though I wasn't expecting much)
<Cheri703> "ubuntu community" not in the first 10 pages
<Cheri703> That last one is the one I think we have the best shot at influencing
<Cheri703> that and "ubuntu ladies"
<Cheri703> There was discussion at UDS about trying to get us linked from the official ubuntu community page, I think that is pleia2's work item
<pleia2> yeah, so it looks unlikely since all other things about updating that community page have stalled :\
<pleia2> but we are still on edubuntu.org!
<Cheri703> ok. perhaps then trying to make sure that our own pages and blog reference community a lot ;)
<Cheri703> \o/
<pleia2> (yay highvoltage)
<Cheri703> anyone have questions or suggestions regarding the search engine visibility?
<pleia2> thanks for working on this :)
<Cheri703> sure :)
<Cheri703> anyone have questions or suggestions regarding the blueprint?
<pleia2> I'm going to try to meet with paulproteus in meatspace for some of the openhatch stuff
<Cheri703> sounds good :)
<Cheri703> #topic Career Days
<Cheri703> So
<Cheri703> Career Days has fizzled.
<Cheri703> We had a really good response to the sessions we have had thus far, and I would really like to continue them, BUT we need volunteers to present
<Cheri703> OR we need you to badger your friends into presenting >.>
<pleia2> hehe
<Pendulum> Has anyone asked czajkowski?
<Cheri703> if anyone has suggested folks who aren't directly part of UW, please ask them if it's alright, and then I'd be happy to get in contact and discuss
<Cheri703> not to my knowledge?
<Cheri703> *has someone they would suggest, not has suggested in the past
<Cheri703> I don't want to contact people out of the blue
<Dolasilla> not sure my experience can be interesting, but I can try and add my name
<Cheri703> oh, also:
<Cheri703> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/CareerDays
<Dolasilla> (my experience == computer engineer )
<Cheri703> Dolasilla: we can talk more if you'd like, and absolutely. It's not required to be "omg I've had an amazing journey" (though some have been that and been awesome), it is more about "this is what I do all day at my job that is defined as <job title>"
<Cheri703> "this is what's awesome about it, this is what is not awesome"
 * Cheri703 needs to use awesome less
<pleia2> hang around czajkowski, she'll cure you of it :) (she hates the word)
<Dolasilla> Cheri703, ok, let's talk about it via email after this meeting, I will tell you a bit about what I do
<Cheri703> sounds good
<Cheri703> thanks Dolasilla!
<Cheri703> If anyone else wants to or knows someone who might, we can work around the schedule of the presenter, if you're not free until december, we can plan for december. That is fine!
<Dolasilla> my pleasure :)
<Cheri703> ok, that's all I had on career days
<Cheri703> #topic New Items
<Cheri703> anyone have any? :)
 * Dolasilla needs to leave -- bye! :)
<pleia2> I think that's all I've got
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> #topic Announcements
<meskarune> oh what is carreer days?
<Cheri703> UDS Sponsorship closes 08/17
<Cheri703> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/CareerDays
<pleia2> people come in and talk about their careers (and often how it intersects with tech/open source/ubuntu)
<meskarune> I could maybe do that
<pleia2> :D
<meskarune> I'm working for Linode righ t now
<meskarune> but I have to ask my boss how much information I'm allowed to disclose
<meskarune> they are pretty secretive
<meskarune> lol
<Cheri703> we don't want to get anyone in trouble!
<meskarune> well, I'll ask and we'll see
<Cheri703> it doesn't need to be "and I work on this specific thing" it can be semi-general
<meskarune> I can talk about my job, and maybe arch women?
<Cheri703> sure
<meskarune> I mostly do support now, and fiddle around with their stuff
<meskarune> ok, let me put this on my list so I don't forget. also bug me about it in the future :P
<Cheri703> oh trust me, bugging people is one of my specialties ;)
<meskarune> hhehe
<Cheri703> Anyone applying for UDS sponsorship? I have, and I know there are many people who will help with applications (I think we had a thing on the site but I can't find it right now, pleia2 do you know where it is?)
<Cheri703> Well, if you're interested in applying, here is jono's blog post about UDS sponsorship:
<Cheri703> #link http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/08/01/ubuntu-developer-summit-sponsorship-now-open-4/
<Cheri703> and you can ask in #ubuntu-women if you'd like assistance in the next few days.
<Cheri703> ok, does anyone else have anything for the meeting?
<pleia2> thanks Cheri703!
<Cheri703> alright
<Cheri703> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug 14 18:34:04 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2012/ubuntu-women-project.2012-08-14-18.02.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2012/ubuntu-women-project.2012-08-14-18.02.html
<Cheri703> Have a good afternoon folks!
<Cheri703> and sure pleia2 :)
<IdleOne> thank you.
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-08-13
<pleia2> meeting in 15 minutes
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug 13 18:00:55 2013 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> who all is here for the meeting? :)
<Cheri703> o/
<akk> o/
<pleia2> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<pleia2> Meeting agenda &&
<pleia2> ^^
<IdleOne> o/
<pleia2> is anyone from the mailing list who participated in the thread about improvements to our getting involved docs here?
<pleia2> ok, we'll wait a bit to get to that agenda item then :)
<pleia2> #topic 1305 Blueprint updates
<pleia2> #link https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-1305-ubuntu-women
<pleia2> I sent the contact info for Career Days participants to Cheri703
<pleia2> Cheri703: any progress to report there?
<Cheri703> Yes, I am slacking. I will contact them by this weekend.
<pleia2> #action Cheri703 to contact potential Career Days participants
<meetingology> ACTION: Cheri703 to contact potential Career Days participants
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> Cheri703: you again, Competition news? :)
<pleia2> I added some more questions to our private questions key, so I think we have enough
<Cheri703> questions are finally sorted! so next step is creating the form for submission
<Cheri703> then choosing a start date and advertising the heck out of it
<pleia2> I'm thinking Monday
<pleia2> that will give us the weekend to get the form sorted and blog posts prepped
<Cheri703> do we want to advertise in advance of start date or?
<pleia2> not sure, we also have the survey going out this week (we'll get to that in a moment)
<pleia2> maybe we send out a teaser tweet/fb/g+ on Friday?
<IdleOne> I think it is better to have everything in place before advertising, just in case of any snags
<pleia2> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Events/Competitions/ScavengerHunt
<pleia2> that will also need to be reviewed and updated as needed with dates
<Cheri703> agree with IdleOne
<Cheri703> (sorry, someone came to the door)
<Cheri703> Original thought had been to start it on like a friday and then run til a monday, so 2 weekends in the contest time frame
<Cheri703> so if we start posting about it monday, then we could start it next friday?
<pleia2> sure
<Cheri703> and that gives us the rest of this week/most of next to get it finalized/ready
<pleia2> that will also give us nice spacing between survey announcement and competition
<Cheri703> yeah
<pleia2> #action pleia2 to update ScavengerHunt wiki
<meetingology> ACTION: pleia2 to update ScavengerHunt wiki
<pleia2> Cheri703: want to write the announcement blog post?
<pleia2> #action pleia2 to advertise competition on social media
<meetingology> ACTION: pleia2 to advertise competition on social media
<Cheri703> uhm...I can
<pleia2> #action Cheri703 to write blog post announcing the competition
<meetingology> ACTION: Cheri703 to write blog post announcing the competition
<pleia2> I can proof read/help as needed :)
<Cheri703> ok cool
<pleia2> ok, survey!
<pleia2> so I worked with AlanBell to come up with survey questions, and the survey is now up :) http://goo.gl/CXem63
<pleia2> pretty basic, I figure we can refine in follow-up surveys as needed
<pleia2> this is our first survey so I wanted it to be pretty broad and general
<pleia2> I haven't shared the link yet, so this is the debut, if anyone has any comments or changes they wish to see, now's your chance :)
<pleia2> good, bad, indifferent? :)
<Cheri703> good! :)
<IdleOne> looks good here
<pleia2> ok cool
<pleia2> looks like that's it for blueprint items
<pleia2> #topic Tips on how to get involved with the various skills that each of us have, either in the community of Ubuntu/Ubuntu-Women/FOSS or in the IT field with FOSS being the focus, and how does the non-FOSS IT world sees the FOSS world in IT field
<pleia2> looks like belkinsa isn't here
<pleia2> but what I gathered from the thread that inspired this topic is that our "how to get involved" resources aren't obvious enough on our site
<pleia2> it's true, http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ needs some work
<pleia2> so I'm thinking I'll follow-up on list and suggest they schedule a meeting specificially to talk about this and see what we can do to improve it :)
<IdleOne> maybe move the link up just under the About link?
<IdleOne> your idea is better I think :)
<pleia2> IdleOne: I think it's more involved than that and we'll find that even our getting involved page, once found, is not sufficient
<pleia2> it's kind of "here are some links, have fun!"
<pleia2> #action pleia2 to follow up on list with improvements for getting involved & what people are doing docs
<meetingology> ACTION: pleia2 to follow up on list with improvements for getting involved & what people are doing docs
<pleia2> #topic Any other business (AOB)
<IdleOne> well it is a wiki, everybody is welcome to improve it :)
<IdleOne> err maybe not
<pleia2> IdleOne: only admins can edit the front page
<pleia2> (we've had vandalism)
<IdleOne> yeah just remembered that
<pleia2> and the folks asking for improvements are the ones who are trying to get involved, so they can't really rewrite it ;)
<pleia2> feedback from them is essential though
<IdleOne> indeed
<pleia2> ok, so any other things folks wish to discuss?
<IdleOne> nope :)
<Cheri703> I'm good
<pleia2> ok, thanks everyone!
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug 13 18:31:17 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2013/ubuntu-women-project.2013-08-13-18.00.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2013/ubuntu-women-project.2013-08-13-18.00.html
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-08-12
<svaksha> akgraner: your ubuntu addy is bouncing emails and mailman disables subscriptions after excessive bounces. You might want to fix your email or sub from another addy.
<akgraner> svaksha, thanks - I'll take a look.
<amani_glugcal> We start meeting in 180 Sec
<amani_glugcal> Meeting Time
<amani_glugcal> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug 12 18:00:19 2014 UTC.  The chair is amani_glugcal. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<amani_glugcal> Agenda: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<amani_glugcal> Welcome Everyone!
<system76chick> Thanks!
<pleia2> o/
<dolasilla> hi! :)
<Mikaela> o/
<amani_glugcal> congrats to the new team :)
<pleia2> yes, congrats amani_glugcal, system76chick and belkinsa :)
<amani_glugcal> The agenda page is not so clear
<Cheri703> Hi
<amani_glugcal> Thanks
<system76chick> Thanks!
<dolasilla> congrats!! :)
<pleia2> amani_glugcal: you want to start at "Open Items"
<pleia2> oops, still mentions google hangout from the summit
<pleia2> ok, can refresh http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda :)
<amani_glugcal> Do we have any task allocations to be done
<pleia2> lots :\ but that's later in the agenda
<pleia2> amani_glugcal: want to #topic Blueprint for Utopic cycle
<pleia2> you can also add additional chairs (I usually add all leaders who are attending) with #chair system76chick
<amani_glugcal> #topic Blueprint
<amani_glugcal> #chair system76chick
<meetingology> Current chairs: amani_glugcal system76chick
<pleia2> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-1406-ubuntu-women
<pleia2> so belkinsa isn't here to update on her Work Items (bottom of page), and I don't have any updates from mine, I hope to make progress on these before our next meeting
<system76chick> Lyz, do you need help with Career days or do you plan to do 3 articles still?
<pleia2> system76chick: I could use help :)
<pleia2> I can email some info to you after the meeting of some folks I have in mind but just haven't gotten around to reaching out to
<system76chick> I have a few people in mind too, but that would be great and something I would be interested in
<pleia2> excellent
<pleia2> next topic?
<pleia2> we already congratulated the new leadership team :)
<amani_glugcal> project harvest
<system76chick> #Topic Project Harvest
<pleia2> amani_glugcal: on the Agenda, not the blueprint
<pleia2> I don't have any updates for anything else on the blueprint
<amani_glugcal> ok
<system76chick> #Topic Leadership Handoff
<pleia2> ok, so I updated the launchpad leadership team
<pleia2> a while back I added amani_glugcal as another admin on G+
<amani_glugcal> that page is fine
<pleia2> but I still have tooons of tasks that I do that I'd like to get off my plate so I can take a break: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/lyz
<pleia2> this is a great opportunity for folks to get involved, since all these tasks are well-defined :)
<system76chick> I created a spreadsheet with all the tasks that you said you need people to take over: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1d-EFIrQ5lUt0BOaZQlZl7LBVCdJ7bzwUUYn5ntj0_ms/edit?usp=sharing
<amani_glugcal> we can do more on G+ : will send mail
<pleia2> system76chick: oh, great!
<pleia2> amani_glugcal: sounds good
<system76chick> People could add their names in the volunteer section. If you could review it Lyz and make sure I'm not missing anything. I have a feeling you do way more than that!
<pleia2> system76chick: I'll get you added to fb and pass along the twitter info
<dolasilla> system76chick, pleia2 is the forum still actually active?
<system76chick> Sounds Good! Looks like Svetlana volunteered for a number of items.
<pleia2> dolasilla: there are a couple threads people still reply to, it sorta just chugs along and is a nice entrance-point for newcomers who only use forums
<dolasilla> cool!
<pleia2> ok, that's probably all I had on this agenda item then, thank you all so much for picking up tasks :)
<pleia2> and it doesn't just have to be leadership who does these
<pleia2> it was a mistake for me to do this all myself for so long, spreading out the work is good
<system76chick> We appreciate everything you've done!
<dolasilla> indeed, you did an amazing job, and it was always hard to find volounteers!
<pleia2> ok, we typically wrap up with #topic Any other business
<pleia2> if anyone has anything else to talk about :)
<amani_glugcal> It will be best if each volunteer does no more than 3 of those talks
<amani_glugcal> tasks
<pleia2> yeah, or if they do, work to hand them off
<amani_glugcal> :)
<system76chick> I think that's a good idea until more people volunteer
<system76chick> #topic Any other business
<amani_glugcal> wiki admins
<amani_glugcal> how many people manage it as of now
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/AdminGroup
<pleia2> but I haven't seen susana in years, and melissa and akgraner aren't involved much anymore
<akgraner> :-)  Though I talk about Ubuntu and MaaS all the time now
<pleia2> :)
<amani_glugcal> I guess 3 admins would be optimal for the rate at which it is updated
<amani_glugcal> though 5 should be ok too...if we plan on more activities
<Cheri703> I will still be around to help with things, just as a note. I will take a look at the list and see if there's anything I can do.
<pleia2> anyone who wants to can also subscribe to all pages with: Settings > Notification and put .* in the regex box
<system76chick> We have 3 volunteers now, but anyone not on the leadership team can access that document and add their name
<system76chick> #topic any other business
 * pleia2 doesn't have anything else
<amani_glugcal> interaction with local teams
<amani_glugcal> I think we should discuss on mailing ;list first
<amani_glugcal> anything else?
<system76chick> Nothing else from me
<amani_glugcal> ok time for end meeting
<pleia2> thanks everyone
<amani_glugcal> Thanks everyone
<amani_glugcal> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug 12 18:33:58 2014 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2014/ubuntu-women-project.2014-08-12-18.00.moin.txt
<dolasilla> thanks!! :)
<IdleOne> sorry about adding that ban in the minutes :/
<dolasilla> bye everyone! :)
<Mikaela> Bye
